# Anyone have comments about the Avanti Pro dado set?



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I know you get what you pay for, and that they are not by any stretch of the imagination the best dado set one can get, but I cannot bring myself to spend $100 for a dado set when I will not use them all that often.

So, do any of you have real life experience with the Avanti Pro dado set? What are the shortcomings of them?

If the main complaint is that they don't last as long as the higher priced sets, then I'm probably OK with that because of the fact that they are not something I will use all the time.


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I know you get what you pay for, and that they are not by any stretch of the imagination the best dado set one can get, but I cannot bring myself to spend $100 for a dado set when I will not use them all that often.
> 
> So, do any of you have real life experience with the Avanti Pro dado set? What are the shortcomings of them?
> 
> If the main complaint is that they don't last as long as the higher priced sets, then I'm probably OK with that because of the fact that they are not something I will use all the time.


Read these comment, not sure I would buy them.
Avanti Pro 8 In. x 24 Tooth Stacked Dado Set P0824DADO at The Home Depot
Dado problems - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you're not going to use one often then a wobble one will most likely meet your needs, is easier to set up and costs less.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Never seen them before but if you go to the Home Depot(or Rockler) site they have several reviews of these going from 1 to 5 stars. I use the Oshlun 8" Stack Dado Set myself after a Freud cracked upon first use - they replaced it, but only Frisbees should fly and spin. Yet, I use a HF 10" carbide blade (9.99) for ripping 2x4s as they work great and are cheaper than sharping a high end blade, - cheap / expensive does not seem to apply as much as it used to. Buy them at Home Depot and if they do not work then take them back and chalk the time spent to learning. Everyone, that reads this column has been in you shoes. Baker


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I used one to build some bookcases, I needed a dado set fast, and this one didn't do too bad a job. It had a guarantee that if you didn't like it, bring it back, but I've hung on to it. When it is time to sharpen it, it probably will go to recycling.

It's easy to overload your saw with a dado set and get crappy results. Make sure no matter what kind of dado you're using, that you adjust your feed rate for the width of the groove you're plowing to get better results (and keep from tripping the circuit breaker!) If you use a less than premium dado set, you will either have to leave the boards wider and then trim off any tear out, or use a sacrificial block to prevent chip out.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Avanti is Freuds economy line of blades and bits. (the bits were discontinued but they are still out there) One mistake everyone makes is buying the largest diameter dado set that they can find. When you think about it most dado cuts are on 3/4" material; I have never seen one deeper than 2" that I can recall so a 6" dado works just fine. The dado is for removing a large amount of wood quickly and the inexpensive wobbler type will do that. You can always make a final clean up pass with your router and this will leave the best results. Food for thought.


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

With a recent used saw purchase, I got 10" and 12" dado sets.
The 12" produces an outstanding finish, but, thats a $600 dado set for a 1 1/4" arbor.
The 10" Forrest set produces a better cut finish then my Freud 8".
The 8" Freud has been pretty good.

Don


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sawdust Don said:


> With a recent used saw purchase, I got 10" and 12" dado sets.
> The 12" produces an outstanding finish, but, thats a $600 dado set for a 1 1/4" arbor.
> The 10" Forrest set produces a better cut finish then my Freud 8".
> The 8" Freud has been pretty good.
> ...


I understand where you are coming from Don, but how many "home use" table saws have a 1 1/4" arbor.

I would love to see the dado one could cut with that saw...........What width?


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

James, the saw is rated at 2" dado width.

Its a home shop saw now, the bigger they are, the less they go for in my area.
The nice thing about the Delta Rockwell 12-14, is the arbor extensions, from 5/8" to 1 1/4".
I have this saw in my basement. Took it apart, it went through a 32" wide door, and down a flight of stairs, then put it back together.
3phase motors are getting much easier to deal with these days, with the VFD or, other phase converter options.

Don


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I just finished another 'cubby' style bookcase for church out of laminated pine panels. There must have been 20 dados or rabbets in that project, and the dados done with the avanti dado sat did great. The only bottoms that were a little rough were the ones that required a bunch of shims, but they cleaned up easy with sandpaper.

I must have adjusted shims a dozen times for some of those panels, but they were a good looking, cheap material to work with


----------

